# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2017



## CH1 (May 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Some free classical music for Monday
> Brixton Chamber Orchestra performs for free on Bank Holiday Monday, 5pm


I thought I'd review this - although maybe no-one will see my comment due to it being May 1st already!

I had a very enjoyable hour at St Michael's listening to this programme by the Brixton Chamber Orchestra.

Must confess I was a few minutes late - but the running order was as far as I can remember was this. Apologies if I've omitted anything.

1. Mendelssohn Italian Symphony (No 4) - finale
2. Bach violin concerto in E Major slow movement
3. Mozart Symphony No 40 in G minor - opening movement
4. Mozart Horn Concerto no 4 - finale
5. Brahms Intermezzo from Symphony no 1
6. Elgar Cello Concerto slow movement
7. Haydn Trumpet Concerto in E flat - finale
8. Mozart Symphony No 41 "Jupiter" - finale

My feeling about the performance were that this was an amateur orchestra, so one doesn't expect perfection. Nevertheless there was some quite good playing here.

The venue - St Michael's Church, is interesting in itself being a sort of mid-Victorian Gothic building, but unusual in having cast iron columns to support the internal balcony and roof. The altar is - again unusually - at the west end of the church and there is modern stained glass in the apse above the altar. Maybe the original got blown out in the war?

The performances were vibrant - though the whole affair looked a bit more Stockwell than Brixton. In terms of sound balance the horns sounded very loud to me in the symphonic pieces - this may be to do with playing in a building like that - wooden panelling tends to reinforce brass instruments I think.

The programme had something for everyone who likes conventional classical music. I was very moved by the Elgar, which seemed near perfect and I also greatly enjoyed the Brahms. This was played slower than normal I think, but came over full of affection.

I hope this group can play some more, and that people will discover how good they are.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2017)

I'll start up a May thread when I get back and transfer your review over .


----------



## editor (May 2, 2017)

Here's the new thread for May 2017 following in from the April one.


----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2017)

Best opening post for news, rumours and chat ever!
Would have liked to have gone to that was involved in putting on something more lowbrow at the time. I seem to have become involved in the improv indie genre.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Best opening post for news, rumours and chat ever!
> Would have liked to have gone to that was involved in putting on something more lowbrow at the time. I seem to have become involved in the improv indie genre.


They wanted to do a free pop up show before the concert in Pop Brixton, but they were asked for a shitload of money for the privilege. I tried to find them another central Brixton venue on the day but the only one I could think of that was big enough was closed.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

Electric Lane is closed after a stabbing incident.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2017)

Opus lease is up for grabs if you've got £34k/annum (this goes down to £6k after sub lease)


> Currently trading as a successful café under A3 consent, with an open main sales area, outside seating and ample back of house facilities with basement storage. The first, second and part basement floors are sublet to Afterlife Entertainment Ltd, T/A Beast of Brixton for a term expiring 30 May 2040 at a passing rent of £28,000 rising to £30,000 pa from 1st June 2019. Full details available upon request.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 5, 2017)

Some one said they saw me on the TV news this week, doing my veg shopping at a stall on Brixton Market. I didn't see it and had no idea I was being filmed.  Don't know when it was shot as I haven't been market shopping this week.  It was on ITV london news on tues or wed.  

Anyone know what the coverage of Brixton was about?


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2017)

I'm sure there's a lot of this about - but I felt this might be everyone's worst nightmare in Windrush Square


----------



## editor (May 9, 2017)

The Hip Hop Chop Shop "restaurant" is now putting on full blown gigs, complete with bouncers on the door and gates for the crowds to queue in. Like a mini Dogstar if you will.


----------



## phillm (May 9, 2017)

editor said:


> The Hip Hop Chop Shop "restaurant" is now putting on full blown gigs, complete with bouncers on the door and gates for the crowds to queue in. Like a mini Dogstar if you will.



Went to an old skool chippie in Gravesend the other week that has 'gigs' in house !

Reliance Fish Restaurant


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2017)

phillm said:


> Went to an old skool chippie in Gravesend the other week that has 'gigs' in house !
> 
> Reliance Fish Restaurant


That's fantastic - Frankie Valli with your chips! Good job it's not here - I'd end up on a Channel 4 programme about people needing bariatric surgery.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2017)

has anyone got a clue what this is ?

It appeared in my inbox but the link demands that you join facebook which i'm not doing.


*This is not an endorsement its just a question*


----------



## Ol Nick (May 10, 2017)

That's not a bag it's a shipment


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> has anyone got a clue what this is ?
> 
> It appeared in my inbox but the link demands that you join facebook which i'm not doing.
> 
> ...


Apostrophe Police have been duly notified.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2017)

Appreciate this is non-Brixton issue, though some Urban members might have experience of the bank concerned.

Got a letter this morning saying my credit limit has been slashed on my Co-op credit card from £2,500 to £500.

On ringing the Co-op I was told

a - I should have rung before 4 pm because that department has gone home now.

b - I need to take out an Experian subscription to see if I have an adverse credit events affecting me.

I did open an Experian account (with the intention of cancelling beofre the free trial ends) - and I seem to be clean as a whistle. Which makes me wonder if this is some bizarre tidying up process on the Co-op's part.

I never wanted £2,500 of credit - which they advanced back 20 years ago. But on the other hand £500 seems a bit stingy for a customer with Home Insurance coming up shortly and the ever possible lure f booking holiday.

I won't ask people to share their credit limit as this is surely as sensitive as disclosing salary level - but has anyone recently had unexpected cuts to their credit limit?


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2017)

Nope. But the Co-op bank has had a number of well-documented problems and is courting purchasers so I wonder whether it is reducing its liabilities.

Apparently Triodos is going to be launching a UK current a/c which will surely be more ethical than the Co-ops (particularly if the Co-op is bought by private equity). It is however based in the Netherlands and so its unclear what safeguards will be in place post-Brexit.


----------



## trabuquera (May 12, 2017)

Yes - not on a co-op card but a Nameless Other Bank credit card - because I'd been 2 days' late with a payment to broadband company within the last year. Got on the phone with NOB staff and queried it and they instantly changed my credit limit back to the original figure without demur.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2017)

I want to be in favourof Triodos but their dodgy Steiner heritage and continuing support of marginal quackery puts me off.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I want to be in favourof Triodos but their dodgy Steiner heritage and continuing support of marginal quackery puts me off.


Interesting - I've had a pleasant evening reading up on Steiner Waldorf education.

Rather than Steiner, R I have always been fascinated by George Steiner ever since his lecture series "In Duke Bluebeard's Castle" which someone has kindly put up on the net in book form. George Steiner is not at all like Rudolph, but nevertheless the shit hit the fan when he came out with "The portage to San Cristobal of A.H." This is not available free on the net - but a good review is available here.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2017)

Winot said:


> Nope. But the Co-op bank has had a number of well-documented problems and is courting purchasers so I wonder whether it is reducing its liabilities.
> 
> Apparently Triodos is going to be launching a UK current a/c which will surely be more ethical than the Co-ops (particularly if the Co-op is bought by private equity). It is however based in the Netherlands and so its unclear what safeguards will be in place post-Brexit.


My brother offered this explanation:

- Their "total extended credit limits" is part of the capital requirement calculation. By reducing their customer limits they reduce the capital they have to have to meet the regulatory reserve limits. They cannot raise new equity, their only choice to is slash as much of the "unused" credit limit they have in the system. In short you do not borrow enough? -

To which the answer is I suppose Max it or Lose it!


----------



## editor (May 13, 2017)

Here's a depressing tale: Man jailed for stabbing Lambeth nightclub bouncer who refused him entry


----------



## editor (May 15, 2017)

Definitely not for me but if you're interested...




A ‘thousand sober ravers’ to dance barefoot in sand at Brixton Beach 7am ‘exercise party’


----------



## editor (May 15, 2017)

Learn about the "cuddle chemical" here


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2017)

Excercise or not, anyone who goes clubbing or a rave and doesn't take drugs is a wrong'un in my book.


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2017)

I had never heard of Oxytocin before and was wondering how they had possibly got it mixed up with  Oxycontin. Turns out the cuddle chemical and hillbilly heroin are two different things,


----------



## northeast (May 15, 2017)

Might be old news to most you but with the Lexadon/Diamond hire development not going ahead I wondered what had happened to the Subourne school expansion. Looked on the school site and seems Lambeths land swap "deal" has not worked out so they need to find a new solution. Shame its taken so long to sort this out.  Proposed School Expansion


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2017)

northeast said:


> Might be old news to most you but with the Lexadon/Diamond hire development not going ahead I wondered what had happened to the Subourne school expansion. Looked on the school site and seems Lambeths land swap "deal" has not worked out so they need to find a new solution. Shame its taken so long to sort this out.  Proposed School Expansion



In the meantime demographics have changed and other local schools are undersubscribed.


----------



## MissL (May 16, 2017)

Winot said:


> In the meantime demographics have changed and other local schools are undersubscribed.



True that. Stockwell Primary has been undersubscribed in recent years. The Early Years head said this is due to rent increases in the surrounding area meaning families are being forced out to areas where rents are more affordable.


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2017)

MissL said:


> True that. Stockwell Primary has been undersubscribed in recent years. The Early Years head said this is due to rent increases in the surrounding area meaning families are being forced out to areas where rents are more affordable.



And housing benefit changes.


----------



## Twattor (May 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Definitely not for me but if you're interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder whether anyone has asked a structural engineer whether a flat roof which wouldn't be designed for any significant imposed load is able to support a thousand people jumping up and down on it...


----------



## Rushy (May 16, 2017)

Twattor said:


> ... a flat roof which wouldn't be designed for any significant imposed load ...


...other than the load from lots of parked cars, iirc.


----------



## twistedAM (May 16, 2017)

Popped into Adams on Brixton Hill for a strong, cheap coffee and they've turned into an Ethiopian restaurant. They used to have one in the old camping shop but closed 12 years ago cos of high rents. Hope it works out for them as they're ace people:

http://www.adamsethiopian.com


----------



## gaijingirl (May 16, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Popped into Adams on Brixton Hill for a strong, cheap coffee and they've turned into an Ethiopian restaurant. They used to have one in the old camping shop but closed 12 years ago cos of high rents. Hope it works out for them as they're ace people:
> 
> http://www.adamsethiopian.com



omg - HURRAH!  We used to go to that one in the camping shop (a LOT!) and it was our favourite restaurant (come club - it really got lively in there late at night) - we were gutted when they closed down! 

This is GREAT news.  

(eta - that link doesn't work)


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2017)

There's a rumour that Chuka has moved, or is moving, to live in west London. No doubt he will be handsomely re-elected as MP for Streatham, but he will no longer be the "home boy" he described himself to be on 3rd August 2012 in the Evening Standard magazine.
"I couldn't imagine living anywhere else than my constituency" he gushed is the ES Mag.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

One for you gardening types! 

Blooming Lambeth competition invites green fingered types to show off their skills


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

CH1 said:


> There's a rumour that Chuka has moved, or is moving, to live in west London. No doubt he will be handsomely re-elected as MP for Streatham, but he will no longer be the "home boy" he described himself to be on 3rd August 2012 in the Evening Standard magazine.
> "I couldn't imagine living anywhere else than my constituency" he gushed is the ES Mag.


I'll never forgive the posh Tory boy for this:


> Justice Secretary Chris Grayling today came under growing pressure to extend tougher anti-squatting laws to cover commercial property.
> 
> Three senior Labour figures joined Conservative MPs in calling for squatting in commercial premises to be made a criminal offence, as it now is for homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastEnder (May 17, 2017)

**** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****

Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.

Will the madness never end?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

Oh God. You can't even avoid them now. 






Warning to Brixton commuters: there’s an all-dancing flashmob outside the station at 8am, Friday 19th May


----------



## snowy_again (May 17, 2017)

There's a documentary about the bloke on the right of that photo - essentially his emotional breakdown.

And in terms of avoiding them - surely just not be around the station at 8 am on Friday the 18th May?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> And in terms of avoiding them - surely just not be around the station at 8 am on Friday the 18th May?


Bit difficult if you have to get the tube to work at that time.


----------



## bimble (May 17, 2017)

they're going to "_consume_ the street' ? That's very weird choice of language.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> **** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****
> 
> Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.
> 
> Will the madness never end?


I spotted they are now selling this - which is from a Ratebeer ***** rated brewery - St Peter's Brewery in Bungay Suffolk.

Curiosity got the better of me and I had to buy - even at the rather bourgeois price of £1.79, but I enjoyed it.

Looks Like the same (micro) brewery do stuff for Sainsburys own label, but presumably cheapskate Iceland just take the standard label product!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

bimble said:


> they're going to "_consume_ the street' ? That's very weird choice of language.


They're weird people.


----------



## EastEnder (May 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh God. You can't even avoid them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> “this spontaneous flashmob will be the perfect taster of the energy and hype to be expected at the party.”



I'm sorry, "spontaneous"?! 

These people need a dictionary...


----------



## Winot (May 17, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I spotted they are now selling this - which is from a Ratebeer ***** rated brewery - St Peter's Brewery in Bungay Suffolk.
> 
> Curiosity got the better of me and I had to buy - even at the rather bourgeois price of £1.79, but I enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



St Peter's is great stuff. Tesco has stocked it for years. You can get it on draft at the Jerusalem Tavern in Farringdon.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Definitely not for me but if you're interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate this wanky shit. Its being going on in East London for a while now. Posh dickheads who think doing this before going to work in their offices is amazing, cool and edgy, and is the epitome of 'London life'. They probably describe it to their peers and work colleagues as 'like SGP (Secret Garden Party festival), but you know, like not, cos its before work, you know?!' in the hope of getting some adulation and admiration for doing something weirdly healthy and unusual.

Id advise them to get themselves into the 414 at 8am on a psy trance night if they want to dance about pretending they are crazy, rather than pissing people off, getting in the way, and no doubt offering 'free hugs' (hilarious!!!!) outside the tube station on Friday morning.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2017)

Winot said:


> St Peter's is great stuff. Tesco has stocked it for years. You can get it on draft at the Jerusalem Tavern in Farringdon.


I was in there recently and noticed they now have their non-alcoholic beer on tap at the bar. I think it might be the first time I've seen a non-alcoholic beer on tap in the UK (something that's been around in eg. Germany for years). Sign of progress.


----------



## wurlycurly (May 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I was in there recently and noticed they now have their non-alcoholic beer on tap at the bar. I think it might be the first time I've seen a non-alcoholic beer on tap in the UK (something that's been around in eg. Germany for years). Sign of progress.



Yeh, it's scandalous that pubs are still associated with alcohol.


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> **** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****
> 
> Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.
> 
> Will the madness never end?



I don't understand why Iceland do this. People go to get stuff cheap I don't see people queing with frozen avocados.Btw the frozen vegetarian food is high quality and very cheap.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> **** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****
> 
> Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.
> 
> Will the madness never end?


A few weeks ago I was at Ms Hatter's sister-in-law's house, where S-I-L spent some time extolling to me the virtues of frozen avocado halves. At some point when I subconsciously emerged from my bored stupor, I was reluctantly forced to admit that yes, it was rather convenient, and they would always be ripe (or something.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

MissL said:


> True that. Stockwell Primary has been undersubscribed in recent years. The Early Years head said this is due to rent increases in the surrounding area meaning families are being forced out to areas where rents are more affordable.


Yep. Little Hatter would have probably gone there as it was just round the corner from us, but we couldn't really afford to live there any more. Much of the local streets are now buy-to-let houses filled with young professional sharers. Almost everyone I know around there with kids has moved out.


----------



## ash (May 17, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep. Little Hatter would have probably gone there as it was just round the corner from us, but we couldn't really afford to live there any more. Much of the local streets are now buy-to-let houses filled with young professional sharers. Almost everyone I know around there with kids has moved out.


They only recently expanded to three form entry so that wasn't too well planned


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

ash said:


> They only recently expanded to three form entry so that wasn't too well planned


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2017)

Winot said:


> St Peter's is great stuff. Tesco has stocked it for years. You can get it on draft at the Jerusalem Tavern in Farringdon.


Must get there some time. Last time I went to a "proper" pub it was the Doric Arch at Euston last Saturday. Very god selection there.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't understand why Iceland do this. People go to get stuff cheap I don't see people queing with frozen avocados.Btw the frozen vegetarian food is high quality and very cheap.


I think it is this - people do indeed go to get stuff cheap, but also there is a certain amount of impulse buying of novelty stuff. That's how Lidl have operated for years. Iceland are just copying the psychology. Presumably if they get the mix right they can increase their overall profitability.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't understand why Iceland do this. People go to get stuff cheap I don't see people queing with frozen avocados.Btw the frozen vegetarian food is high quality and very cheap.


Well it depends on how many avocado halves are in the bag. Fresh avocados aren't that cheap so if the bag happened to contain the equivalent of, say, six or eight whole avocados then it'd be great value for money; not that different from buying frozen meat when you think about it.

If however they work out not particularly cheaper than fresh ones, then it seems a waste of time to me.


----------



## tompound (May 18, 2017)

At the Brixton Pound Cafe today - kilos and kilos of fresh fruit and veg (none of it chopped in half and frozen as far as I'm aware). Bring a bag and we'll fill it up for you to take home. We've had a huge amount donated by Franco Manca via the People's Fridge. It needs to be gone before 6pm today...


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't understand why Iceland do this. People go to get stuff cheap I don't see people queing with frozen avocados.Btw the frozen vegetarian food is high quality and very cheap.


I'm with you on that - Iceland's great for cheap staples, not fancy stuff like avocados. It's like if the shouty man on the green grocer stall on Electric Avenue started selling quinoa...


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2017)

Avocados are both delicious and nutritious. They should not be seen as fancy food but made as affordable as possible. Big thumbs up to Iceland.


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't understand why Iceland do this. People go to get stuff cheap I don't see people queing with frozen avocados.Btw the frozen vegetarian food is high quality and very cheap.


I'm more concerned about crimes against food. And avocados are no longer a luxury item. But Frozen avocados wtf? You can get non-frozen ones fairly cheaply in the market, especially if they're ripe.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

tompound said:


> At the Brixton Pound Cafe today - kilos and kilos of fresh fruit and veg (none of it chopped in half and frozen as far as I'm aware). Bring a bag and we'll fill it up for you to take home. We've had a huge amount donated by Franco Manca via the People's Fridge. It needs to be gone before 6pm today...


Let me Buzz that for ya'!


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Tonight! 

Join the Bat Walk at the Brixton Windmill Gardens tonight, 9pm, Thurs 18th May


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

T & P said:


> Avocados are both delicious and nutritious. They should not be seen as fancy food but made as affordable as possible. Big thumbs up to Iceland.


I refuse to regard them as anything more than the worst exemplar of bourgeois upper middle class oppression. They're bought by people who have fondue sets & salad spinners. <shudders>


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2017)

T & P said:


> Well it depends on how many avocado halves are in the bag. Fresh avocados aren't that cheap so if the bag happened to contain the equivalent of, say, six or eight whole avocados then it'd be great value for money; not that different from buying frozen meat when you think about it.
> 
> If however they work out not particularly cheaper than fresh ones, then it seems a waste of time to me.


Four apparently (8 halves) and they come ready sliced for your avocado toast.

Coincidentally I had avocado on toast for breakfast - I think I got two "ready to eat" from Lidl for £1.65 so that's not a bad price from Iceland. Especially as there's a world shortage ATM. I still wouldn't buy frozen avocado though.


----------



## Ms T (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I refuse to regard them as anything more than the worst exemplar of bourgeois upper middle class oppression. They're bought by people who have fondue sets & salad spinners. <shudders>


 
Guilty as charged! 

Salad spinners are essential if you love salad as much as I do. The fondue set was a gift and comes out once a year for an urban gathering.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2017)

Iceland should probably stop selling olive oil as well and replace it with tubs of lard. Let's de-gentrify it properly before it's too late.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

There really is a lot of fruit and veg in the Brixton Pound shop!







Free fruit and veg at the Brixton Pound shop today, Thurs 18th May till 6pm


----------



## Angellic (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> There really is a lot of fruit and veg in the Brixton Pound shop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happens to anything left after 6pm?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Angellic said:


> What happens to anything left after 6pm?


Probably gets binned I imagine. Or maybe they'll be some room left in the fridge. I've Buzzed it, tweeted it to 24k followers and FB'd it, so hopefully it'll all go. I'm guessing someone must have royally over ordered at Franco Manca.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> There really is a lot of fruit and veg in the Brixton Pound shop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it's proper veg and none of that avocado nonsense...


----------



## Winot (May 18, 2017)

I thought that now that Mandelson was out of the picture we had to go back to eating mushy peas? Although thinking about that, that would probably be cultural appropriation


----------



## lefteri (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Probably gets binned I imagine. Or maybe they'll be some room left in the fridge. I've Buzzed it, tweeted it to 24k followers and FB'd it, so hopefully it'll all go. I'm guessing someone must have royally over ordered at Franco Manca.



Franco manca did an offer yesterday where if you brought in fresh vegetables they'd give you a pizza, the veg was destined for the food bank - i'm guessing so many people took them up on it there wasn't room for it all in the bank


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I refuse to regard them as anything more than the worst exemplar of bourgeois upper middle class oppression. They're bought by people who have fondue sets & salad spinners. <shudders>


I was discussing this (Iceland frozen Avocado for sale horror) with a friend of mine of Barbadian heritage.

"What are they going on about" he said " there's loads of avocados for sale in Brixton market - always has been. Its a very popular fruit jn the Carribean. Its not about gentrification at all - its about supplying people with what they want" 

So there!


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Franco manca did an offer yesterday where if you brought in fresh vegetables they'd give you a pizza, the veg was destined for the food bank - i'm guessing so many people took them up on it there wasn't room for it all in the bank


I would have brought along a carrot if I knew I could have got a free pizza!


----------



## lefteri (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> I would have brought along a carrot if I knew I could have got a free pizza!



I came down with a hideous cold and couldn't leave the house otherwise I'd have been there like a shot


----------



## lefteri (May 18, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I was discussing this (Iceland frozen Avocado for sale horror) with a friend of mine of Barbadian heritage.
> 
> "What are they going on about" he said " there's loads of avocados for sale in Brixton market - always has been. Its a very popular fruit jn the Carribean. Its not about gentrification at all - its about supplying people with what they want"
> 
> So there!



Yeah Carribean avocados are huge, I once ate some of one that a Jamaican friend had brought back from there. They cost about 2 pounds each in brixton market


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> There's a documentary about the bloke on the right of that photo - essentially his emotional breakdown.


He's a unicorn now


----------



## Casaubon (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I'm with you on that - Iceland's great for cheap staples, not fancy stuff like avocados. It's like if the shouty man on the green grocer stall on Electric Avenue started selling quinoa...



Iceland's bags of frozen quinoa and mixed veg were really good for emergencies/laziness.
They've introduced a few 'novelty' items in the last few years that I've really liked, but they always discontinue them after a month or two.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Casaubon said:


> Iceland's bags of frozen quinoa and mixed veg were really good for emergencies/laziness.
> They've introduced a few 'novelty' items in the last few years that I've really liked, but they always discontinue them after a month or two.


So long as they continue to offer decent food that's well priced, good quality and free from any pretentious bollocks, it'll remain my supermarket of choice, supplemented by the occasional trek up to Lidl, with Sainsburys for the few things I can't get elsewhere. I still use the street markets as much as I can though.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> So long as they continue to offer decent food that's well priced, good quality and free from any pretentious bollocks, it'll remain my supermarket of choice, supplemented by the occasional trek up to Lidl, with Sainsburys for the few things I can't get elsewhere. I still use the street markets as much as I can though.


Yeah Iceland rocks, always my first port of call for decent basic staples. Although I do find their "luxury" section at the back a bit disconcerting, some decidedly posh stuff in those freezers, it'd better not be the thin end of the wedge!


----------



## tompound (May 18, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Franco manca did an offer yesterday where if you brought in fresh vegetables they'd give you a pizza, the veg was destined for the food bank - i'm guessing so many people took them up on it there wasn't room for it all in the bank



Yep that's correct.

All gone now, thanks Ed for the plug. Not sure we'll go into this free supermarket business...it was a bit like a Black Friday scramble at one point


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

tompound said:


> Yep that's correct.
> 
> All gone now, thanks Ed for the plug. Not sure we'll go into this free supermarket business...it was a bit like a Black Friday scramble at one point


Hopefully you managed to sell a few coffees and cakes in the melee?


----------



## aussw9 (May 18, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I refuse to regard them as anything more than the worst exemplar of bourgeois upper middle class oppression. They're bought by people who have fondue sets & salad spinners. <shudders>



Baby boomers?


----------



## tompound (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Hopefully you managed to sell a few coffees and cakes in the melee?



I'm not sure, I was too busy hiding out the back.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> Baby boomers?


The very_ worst_ kind of boomers!


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2017)

Will the famed cheddar cheese one day be replaced with rows of avocado? I think I can remember when I first saw an avocado. Perhaps the late eighties, or early nineties. It was when they first arrived in Safeways supermarket in Inverness. My mum (who grew up in the tropics) was excited because before then, it was not possible to get such things in the north of scotland. In fact, according to some, any kind of green vegetables were pretty much frowned upon; a pragmatic approach to no-nonsense eating without which we could never have been UK leaders in the fields of heart disease and low life expectancy. Sad to see Iceland now leading its Brixton customers similarly astray.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 18, 2017)

Both customers in front and behind me in ALDI Tooting were stocking up on avocados earlier. no idea how much they were but they must have spotted a bargain


----------



## bimble (May 18, 2017)

That's 4 (skinned and stoned) avocados for 2.50, making them .. 62.5p each fruit. Not bad at all, especially as we're apparently headed for a global avocado shortage due to bad weather in Mexico.
Avocado prices reach record high worldwide
My freezer is about the size of a paperback book but might have to find space for these, am always missing the brief moment of ripeness and chucking them away.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> we're apparently headed for a global avocado shortage due to bad weather in Mexico.
> Avocado prices reach record high worldwide



It's clear this thread has already caused a rush on the Iceland avocados - but now you've posted this there's going to be full scale panic-buying tomorrow morning. If this coincides with the pavement flashmob happy disco thing ... it doesn't bear thinking about. I'd recommend everyone takes a day off work tomorrow and stays indoors with the shutters closed.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 106954
> That's 4 (skinned and stoned) avocados for 2.50, making them .. 62.5p each fruit. Not bad at all, especially as we're apparently headed for a global avocado shortage due to bad weather in Mexico.
> Avocado prices reach record high worldwide
> My freezer is about the size of a paperback book but might have to find space for these, am always missing the brief moment of ripeness and chucking them away.


I don't care how competitively priced they are, avocados belong in Waitrose, not Iceland!!


----------



## bimble (May 18, 2017)

An avocado is a whole meal in one handy green envelope, keep you going for hours for less money than a portion of chips. Not buying this avocados are posh thing, you can get a whole bowlful of them for £1 in the market which is great if you're the kind of person who can eat a whole bowlful during that brief mysterious moment before they turn to brown sludge.


----------



## EastEnder (May 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> An avocado is a whole meal in one handy green envelope, keep you going for hours for less money than a portion of chips. Not buying this avocados are posh thing, you can get a whole bowlful of them for £1 in the market which is great if you're the kind of person who can eat a whole bowlful during that brief mysterious moment before they turn to brown sludge.


I thought better of you....

Would you prefer to be known as "M'lady" or "Your highness" ?


----------



## bimble (May 18, 2017)

Madam will be adequate.


----------



## sparkybird (May 18, 2017)

I heart avocados
And you can make 'healthy' chocolate mousse from them
Chocolate Avocado Mousse


----------



## Gramsci (May 18, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I'm more concerned about crimes against food. And avocados are no longer a luxury item. But Frozen avocados wtf? You can get non-frozen ones fairly cheaply in the market, especially if they're ripe.



I don't buy veg in Iceland. It's cheaper in the market or in Nour Cash and Carry.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> An avocado is a whole meal in one handy green envelope, keep you going for hours for less money than a portion of chips. Not buying this avocados are posh thing, you can get a whole bowlful of them for £1 in the market which is great if you're the kind of person who can eat a whole bowlful during that brief mysterious moment before they turn to brown sludge.


On of the best tweets ever about a pear that can be as easily used for an avacado:


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Will the famed cheddar cheese one day be replaced with rows of avocado? I think I can remember when I first saw an avocado. Perhaps the late eighties, or early nineties. It was when they first arrived in Safeways supermarket in Inverness. My mum (who grew up in the tropics) was excited because before then, it was not possible to get such things in the north of scotland. In fact, according to some, any kind of green vegetables were pretty much frowned upon; a pragmatic approach to no-nonsense eating without which we could never have been UK leaders in the fields of heart disease and low life expectancy. Sad to see Iceland now leading its Brixton customers similarly astray.


The £1 basic Unilever marge has now gone to  £1.15 (after 5 years or so) so anything is possible


----------



## editor (May 19, 2017)

Sad to relate but the Thursday nights at the Prince of Wales are slowly being taken over by self-entitled, besuited, ignorant fucking dickheads. 

Some bellend tonight kept jumping in front of the band to 'take' the applause to the chortlement of his office chums, and there was some coked up twat who'd been kicked out pushing the bouncers to the limit with his "don't you know who I am" bullshit. 

There's still a fair few old/young regulars there so not all is lost, but the last couple of times I've been there I could really feel how the atmosphere is changing - and the bar staff and bouncers aren't enjoying it either.  Such a fucking shame.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2017)

There's loads going on in and around Brixton this weekend - check out a selection here: What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 19th – Sun 21st May 2017

or peruse the full calendar here (Nearly 40 events listed!) - Brixton listings


----------



## editor (May 19, 2017)

The "spontaneous" flashmob has been moved to Monday because the poor darlings didn't like the rain today. Hardcore! I'm sure commuters are going to LOVE this on a Monday morning . 

Warning to Brixton commuters: all-dancing Brixton station flashmob moved to 8am, Monday bloody morning, 22nd May


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> **** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****
> 
> Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.
> 
> Will the madness never end?



I was in Iceland this morning.  Didn't see them. Ru sure they are in Brixton branch?


----------



## EastEnder (May 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I was in Iceland this morning.  Didn't see them. Ru sure they are in Brixton branch?


Most definitely, they're in the veg freezers, in the one next to the one with the peas in, I think. Trust me, such a shocking sight is not one you forget quickly...


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Most definitely, they're in the veg freezers, in the one next to the one with the peas in, I think. Trust me, such a shocking sight is not one you forget quickly...



That explains it. Didn't think they would be in veg freezers.

I see the freezer for posh food that was beside the pizzas cabinets has gone to be replaced by extra pizzas.


----------



## bimble (May 19, 2017)

an avocado is a berry, it's not a veg.


----------



## nick (May 19, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> in the one next to the one with the peas in, I think.


Mushy peas / avocado mousse - it's an easy mistake to make I have heard


----------



## EastEnder (May 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> That explains it. Didn't think they would be in veg freezers.
> 
> I see the freezer for posh food that was beside the pizzas cabinets has gone to be replaced by extra pizzas.


YAY! The tide is turning! Say no to posh*** food! Say yes to pizza! 

*** Including avocados, obvs.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2017)

bimble said:


> an avocado is a berry, it's not a veg.


Yes, it should be kept in the frozen berry cabinet along with cucumbers.


----------



## bimble (May 19, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Yes, it should be kept in the frozen berry cabinet along with cucumbers.


Correct. And the bananas should be on the herbs shelf where they belong.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2017)

bimble said:


> Correct. And the bananas should be on the herbs shelf where they belong.


You mean in the frozen herb cabinet.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 19, 2017)

And sweetcorn in the grass section.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

Still I will buy avocados from the market. Haven't had them for a while. bimble saying they are a meal in themselves reminded me how much I like them.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> YAY! The tide is turning! Say no to posh*** food! Say yes to pizza!
> 
> *** Including avocados, obvs.



The pizzas in Iceland are really cheap and good. They sell a lot from what I've seen at the tills.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Sad to relate but the Thursday nights at the Prince of Wales are slowly being taken over by self-entitled, besuited, ignorant fucking dickheads.
> 
> Some bellend tonight kept jumping in front of the band to 'take' the applause to the chortlement of his office chums, and there was some coked up twat who'd been kicked out pushing the bouncers to the limit with his "don't you know who I am" bullshit.
> 
> There's still a fair few old/young regulars there so not all is lost, but the last couple of times I've been there I could really feel how the atmosphere is changing - and the bar staff and bouncers aren't enjoying it either.  Such a fucking shame.



Having worked behind the bar at the Prince of Wales for a few months earlier this year, i can tell you most of the bar staff dreaded the jazz night on a Thursday night. This was mainly due to people ordering spirit based drinks then rudely and quite aggressively making a big fuss if it wasnt made exactly to their personal preference, despite not stating that when asking for it. However, i always quite enjoyed it as you would see the same faces each week, the vibe was good, and the tips pot was always quite healthy. It was preferable to the kids on a Friday night, and the wankers on a Saturday night. I would notice at about 1am when the suited people would turn up, as they would have been on the piss somewhere else, and when everywhere would close they would come in because it was the last place open. 

It is a great night for a Thursday though, full of characters and i was always impressed and amused at how fucked people would get despite presumably having work the next day!


----------



## phillm (May 21, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> **** GENTRIFICATION WATCH ****
> 
> Spotted in Brixton Iceland this very morning: Frozen avocado halves, £2.50 per bag.
> 
> Will the madness never end?



Millionaire tells millennials: if you want a house, stop buying avocado toast


----------



## EastEnder (May 22, 2017)

Hipsters are now drinking lattes out of avocados

Do you see now bimble ? Do you understand why the avocado scourge must be stopped before it gets out of hand?!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Still I will buy avocados from the market. Haven't had them for a while. bimble saying they are a meal in themselves reminded me how much I like them.


Mind you're not inadvertently buying zionist


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Hipsters are now drinking lattes out of avocados
> 
> Do you see now bimble ? Do you understand why the avocado scourge must be stopped before it gets out of hand?!


I'm wondering if your argument is circular - in that certain Independent journalists may get inspiration from Urban75?


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Hipsters are now drinking lattes out of avocados
> 
> Do you see now bimble ? Do you understand why the avocado scourge must be stopped before it gets out of hand?!



Same as eating (artisan) pie, chips and gravy off a wooden board or slate.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

This week: 
Fair Funding For All Schools to hold events in Clapham and Streatham this week


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 22, 2017)

Victoria Line, now 2nd most frequent in the world !

Every 100seconds, impressive


----------



## EastEnder (May 22, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Victoria Line, now 2nd most frequent in the world !
> 
> Every 100seconds, impressive


Everyone wants to get to Brixton as quickly as possible! 

Or maybe leave Brixton as quickly as possible, but let's assume it's the former.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

The Trinity is certainly changing: Little Bird's Pin-Up Party Trinity Arms London | DesignMyNight


----------



## aussw9 (May 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Hipsters are now drinking lattes out of avocados
> 
> Do you see now bimble ? Do you understand why the avocado scourge must be stopped before it gets out of hand?!



this was done by some cafe with a satirical site a couple of years back, i'm not sure why its back in focus again.

probably something to do with the smashed avo and housing affordability shit storm down in aus


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Everyone wants to get to Brixton as quickly as possible!


 To buy avocados.


----------



## EastEnder (May 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> To buy avocados.


Iceland will be infested with hipsters...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2017)

Rumoured stabbing outside JD sports?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Rumoured stabbing outside JD sports?


Looks that way


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 22, 2017)

Just been past on the bus. Cop cars, police line, shop is shut. A pile of discarded clobber on the pavement.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

Maybe they got the attacker(s):


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2017)

Hopefully no one has been killed


----------



## EastEnder (May 22, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Rumoured stabbing outside JD sports?


That would explain it - saw the air ambulance attempt to land on Windrush Square, but for some reason it didn't - must've landed somewhere else:


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2017)

I hope the vicitm pulls through. 

I can only imagine they were planning to take them to a hospital other than King's College? I can't believe a 'road' ambulance would take that much more time- if any at all- to deliver the wounded to King's than having to wait for the air ambulance to fly in and land.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Mind you're not inadvertently buying zionist



I get a lot of things from Nour Cash and Carry. Can be pretty sure it's not.

Oranges are the one I'm never sure about in the market.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2017)

This is a nice initiative for the older folks Age UK Lambeth launches MYSocial with reggae and soul afternoon in Streatham


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> I hope the vicitm pulls through.
> 
> I can only imagine they were planning to take them to a hospital other than King's College? I can't believe a 'road' ambulance would take that much more time- if any at all- to deliver the wounded to King's than having to wait for the air ambulance to fly in and land.


I was wondering about that. But it's not as if it's the first time. Maybe they have to do it when there aren't enough road ambulances. Sometimes the delay is very long.


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2017)

Where do Brixtonites buy affordable organic meat??? Prices in M&S and Tesco seem ridiculous, but maybe they're typical? Is there still a farmers' market on Brixton Station Road? If so, what does a whole organic chicken cost?

I'm going to check out the Food Assembly. It's a French idea which arrived in Brixton five weeks ago. It's basically a farmers' market for people who can't get to a farmers' market. You go to thefoodassembly.com, order  meat/fish/veg/fruit/bread/beer/etc from a bunch of producers near London, and the whole lot is put in a box which you collect on Tuesdays from 5.30 to 7.30 at the box park. I've just had a snoop though other people's boxes and it all looks delicious. Haven't researched the prices yet though.


----------



## Angellic (May 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Where do Brixtonites buy affordable organic meat??? Prices in M&S and Tesco seem ridiculous, but maybe they're typical? Is there still a farmers' market on Brixton Station Road? If so, what does a whole organic chicken cost?
> 
> I'm going to check out the Food Assembly. It's a French idea which arrived in Brixton five weeks ago. It's basically a farmers' market for people who can't get to a farmers' market. You go to thefoodassembly.com, order  meat/fish/veg/fruit/bread/beer/etc from a bunch of producers near London, and the whole lot is put in a box which you collect on Tuesdays from 5.30 to 7.30 at the box park. I've just had a snoop though other people's boxes and it all looks delicious. Haven't researched the prices yet though.



A decent butcher, organic or not, would be good. Still, at least I'm eating less meat.


----------



## Twattor (May 23, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Where do Brixtonites buy affordable organic meat??? Prices in M&S and Tesco seem ridiculous, but maybe they're typical? Is there still a farmers' market on Brixton Station Road? If so, what does a whole organic chicken cost?
> 
> I'm going to check out the Food Assembly. It's a French idea which arrived in Brixton five weeks ago. It's basically a farmers' market for people who can't get to a farmers' market. You go to thefoodassembly.com, order  meat/fish/veg/fruit/bread/beer/etc from a bunch of producers near London, and the whole lot is put in a box which you collect on Tuesdays from 5.30 to 7.30 at the box park. I've just had a snoop though other people's boxes and it all looks delicious. Haven't researched the prices yet though.



Boarstall meats at the station road market on a Sunday lunchtime. Hugely expensive to start but prices drop as day goes on. Get a snack locally or sit in craft and watch prices drop, then dive in as he starts to pack up normally 1:00-1:30.


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2017)

So soldiers will be on the streets to back up the police. Last time this happened a soldier screwed up a surveillance job and sent the police after Jean Charles de Menezes. Here's a soldier outside de Menezes' flat. Note the SR badge on the helmet - if you see one of those, the wearer is not police, he's a soldier. https://cdn-img.pressreader.com/pre...image.aspx?regionKey=ZzDhtdLJ5AYLNDVO7zviFw==


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Boarstall meats at the station road market on a Sunday lunchtime. Hugely expensive to start but prices drop as day goes on. Get a snack locally or sit in craft and watch prices drop, then dive in as he starts to pack up normally 1:00-1:30.


It's free range not organic. Good quality though and there are always deals. It's not expensive for free range meat. A whole chicken will set you back £8-10. Organic meat is a lot more expensive - £15 maybe for a chicken.


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2017)

So the Veg bar has changed into something called Uno Organic and next door is a Veg Bar Express takeaway.

Not sure if they are opened yet though I'm more intrigued by the new Morley's that is going to be doing breakfast. What's in a Morley's breakfast?


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> So the Veg bar has changed into something called Uno Organic and next door is a Veg Bar Express takeaway.
> 
> Not sure if they are opened yet though I'm more intrigued by the new Morley's that is going to be doing breakfast. What's in a Morley's breakfast?


They opened and then closed again by the looks of things. Apart from suspiciously enthusiastic reviews, the verdict doesn't look good. Shame really. 



> Oh boy...where do I even begin. So I booked Veg Bar on the advice of a friend who had heard about it. Someone that is very much into Vegan food and a avid foody, so I decided that this could be a great place to meet up with some friends. I booked a table via Opentable table and received the standard confirmation it had been booked (reference number as well). The evening of the supposed meal and the place was closed! Not only that, it looked like it hadn't been opened in months. At first, I thought I'd made a mistake on either the date or time. I double checked and nope I was right, so I decided to call to find out what had happened. Nothing, it rang out then went to voicemail. Not even a company one just a standard one from BT. To say the least I am very disappointed in Veg Bar, not only were they not open, they have yet to provide any reasons as to why they would accept a booking only to not fulfill it. This is not what I would expect from a restaurant that has received rave reviews on Opentable. I think someone has been accepting bribes to give Veg Bar the stars! I cannot honestly recommend Veg Bar to anyone if this is my experience of their service. I won't be wasting petrol or my Oyster card to visit this spot again. Book at your own peril, but I say have a Plan B.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

This seems to have come around quickly! Anyone going? 



> Paradise Garage   Studio 54   Horse Meat Disco
> Afriquoi DJ   Bas Ibellini   Bill or Beak   Brick Brewery   Brixton Brewery   Canopy Beer Co   Chicken Shop   Crazy P full live band   Fatties Bakery   Harvey Sutherland & Bermuda live   HMD   Honest Burgers   Honey Soundsystem	Joey Llanos   Kerbisher & Malt   Killa Dilla   Krywald & Farrer   LNTG   Made Of Dough   Mood II Swing   Moxie   Nicky Siano   Oh My Dog   San Proper   Spicebox   Stakehaus




GALA Brixton


----------



## EastEnder (May 24, 2017)

editor said:


> They opened and then closed again by the looks of things. Apart from suspiciously enthusiastic reviews, the verdict doesn't look good. Shame really.


Why the hell is it so hard to get a decent veggie place going in Brixton?! 

I've been to two different Mildreds restaurants in the last few weeks and each time they were packed out - had to wait nearly an hour to get seated at the last one. And I reckon that Brixton's trendy hipster brigade would burst out of their skinny jeans with excitement if such a place opened here.

Mildreds are even opening a new branch in Dalston! We're better than frigging _Dalston!!_ When are they opening here?!?


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Why the hell is it so hard to get a decent veggie place going in Brixton?!
> 
> I've been to two different Mildreds restaurants in the last few weeks and each time they were packed out - had to wait nearly an hour to get seated at the last one. And I reckon that Brixton's trendy hipster brigade would burst out of their skinny jeans with excitement if such a place opened here.
> 
> Mildreds are even opening a new branch in Dalston! We're better than frigging _Dalston!!_ When are they opening here?!?


It's all fucking meat and Meat Liquor, factory farmed chickens and endless endless endless fucking 'premium' burgers, some pointlessly drizzled in gravy or other such desperate gimmicks to justify the massive price. At least shitty Dirty Burger was a flop.


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2017)

editor said:


> They opened and then closed again by the looks of things. Apart from suspiciously enthusiastic reviews, the verdict doesn't look good. Shame really.



The rebranded restaurant only seems to have opened on 21 May. Looks very like it is Veg bar under a new name and a new Facebook page; though they could hardly have used the old one with all the negative comments about not paying staff wages.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> The rebranded restaurant only seems to have opened on 21 May. Looks very like it is Veg bar under a new name and a new Facebook page; though they could hardly have used the old one with all the negative comments about not paying staff wages.


I've found their new FB page 
Uno Organic London

Not totally convinced by the one rave review but here's their menu which is not even slightly vegan


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

Oh and here's their website which says "opening soon" just to add to the confusion.
Italian Restaurant in London - Uno London

I keep reading the URL as unorganic!


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Why the hell is it so hard to get a decent veggie place going in Brixton?!
> 
> I've been to two different Mildreds restaurants in the last few weeks and each time they were packed out - had to wait nearly an hour to get seated at the last one. And I reckon that Brixton's trendy hipster brigade would burst out of their skinny jeans with excitement if such a place opened here.
> 
> Mildreds are even opening a new branch in Dalston! We're better than frigging _Dalston!!_ When are they opening here?!?



I do wonder what happened to veggie food. Did try Mildreds last month but wait was to long. I get veggie food from Iceland. They have one of there freezers with veggie options and it's cheap ( and good imo).

I do eat meat but only occasionally. Meat production is not that ecological. It requires a lot of the earths resources. But veggie food isn't that widespread. I wonder why.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 24, 2017)

Mr shakes and I are quite foodies and I confess I'd rather spend money on a really nice meal than a gig these days. It's really hard to find nice vegan friendly food where it doesn't feel like a compromise or just some ingredients removed to make it vegan. Salon in Brixton is great - albeit an expense treat. They really consider the menu for special needs


----------



## SpamMisery (May 24, 2017)

I'm not sure calling vegans 'special needs' is very nice


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 24, 2017)

I've been married to a vegan for 10 years and he doesn't mind..,


----------



## madolesance (May 24, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I do wonder what happened to veggie food. Did try Mildreds last month but wait was to long. I get veggie food from Iceland. They have one of there freezers with veggie options and it's cheap ( and good imo).
> 
> I do eat meat but only occasionally. Meat production is not that ecological. It requires a lot of the earths resources. But veggie food isn't that widespread. I wonder why.



The place that was called 'Lime' by the Coldharbour Lane entrance to Brixton Village is now full vegan if that helps anyone with their dietary needs.


----------



## EastEnder (May 25, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I do wonder what happened to veggie food. Did try Mildreds last month but wait was to long. I get veggie food from Iceland. They have one of there freezers with veggie options and it's cheap ( and good imo).
> 
> I do eat meat but only occasionally. Meat production is not that ecological. It requires a lot of the earths resources. But veggie food isn't that widespread. I wonder why.


I can only imagine that there's still a perception that veggie/vegan is a bit niche, and that a veggie restaurant might struggle to make money, perhaps. However the popularity of venues like Mildreds would strongly suggest otherwise. Added to which, the recent influx of young trendy types to Brixton would most probably create a significant market for that type of thing. And any such venture opening up in Brixton would practically have the market to itself, they'd be overwhelmed with customers!


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 25, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've been married to a vegan for 10 years and he doesn't mind..,



In fact this morning as he downloaded the Happy Cow app ahead of a holiday, he said it was great for people with special needs...


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

Stunning sky a couple of days ago...


----------



## CH1 (May 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Stunning sky a couple of days ago...
> View attachment 107648


Wonderful photo.

Could that proudly erect crane belong to the cavernous building site that has emerged behind the Walton Lodge Laundry facade?

Every time I walk past and observe the progress of the underground excavations the following clip erupts into my mind


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Wonderful photo.
> 
> Could that proudly erect crane belong to the cavernous building site that has emerged behind the Walton Lodge Laundry facade?
> 
> Every time I walk past and observe the progress of the underground excavations the following clip erupts into my mind



It's part of the horrible 'The Edge' development. 







A cracking Brixton sunset over Coldharbour Lane – May 2017


----------



## twistedAM (May 25, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I can only imagine that there's still a perception that veggie/vegan is a bit niche, and that a veggie restaurant might struggle to make money, perhaps. However the popularity of venues like Mildreds would strongly suggest otherwise. Added to which, the recent influx of young trendy types to Brixton would most probably create a significant market for that type of thing. And any such venture opening up in Brixton would practically have the market to itself, they'd be overwhelmed with customers!



A falafel takeaway would do huge business. I doubt Veg Bar Express will fulfil that need - they were charging £8.50 for one before.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> A falafel takeaway would do huge business.


Yes please.


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> A falafel takeaway would do huge business. I doubt Veg Bar Express will fulfil that need - they were charging £8.50 for one before.


Is the Moroccan van no longer there?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 25, 2017)

The best falafel was on station Road,  at the morrocan cafe, sadly now gone. Not sure if the van does it or just meat.


----------



## trabuquera (May 25, 2017)

Ya Hala (opposite the Ritzy) is a "falafel takeaway" as well as an eat-in Lebanese restaurant.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Ya Hala (opposite the Ritzy) is a "falafel takeaway" as well as an eat-in Lebanese restaurant.


Serves shitloads of meat dishes too though. I wish there was a decent vegan/veggie-only choice in central Brixton.


----------



## Twattor (May 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Serves shitloads of meat dishes too though. I wish there was a decent vegan/veggie-only choice in central Brixton.


Don't panic. The way things are going I'm sure Ottolenghi will be opening up locally in the not too distant.


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (May 26, 2017)

there is a veggie cafe in market row its' iranian and really delicious


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2017)

Delighted to bump into the Green  Party  candidate for DAWN canvassing at Brixton tube this morning. Good job I had my open toed sandals on - though I wish I'd had a shave!


----------



## EastEnder (May 26, 2017)

I can hear a very funky steel drum band playing somewhere in central Brixton from out of my window. I approve


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

There's over 40 events listed on Brixton Buzz this weekend - here's a selection Brixton – what’s on in and around town, bars, gigs and clubs, Fri 26th – Sun 28th May 2017 or see the whole lot here: Brixton listings


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 26, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I can hear a very funky steel drum band playing somewhere in central Brixton from out of my window. I approve


----------



## EastEnder (May 26, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 107790


They sounded really good!


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 26, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> They sounded really good!


Yes.  They were really good.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

It's part of a big promo week for this Love Your Local Market thing.


----------



## sparkybird (May 26, 2017)

Brixton windmill stone ground flour (ground in Brixton) Will be available at the market on Sunday. Friends of windmill gardens have a stall on the bit where the farmers market is
It's great flour for bread, pizza's and even cakes!


----------



## northeast (May 29, 2017)

Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2017)

northeast said:


> Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth


Thank you for that piece of corporate information.

Have you managed to did deeper to discover how what was a £30 million pound project had now become "a £68 million scheme"?

So far they seem to be doing better than the London Olympics - which only had a cost overrun of 76%!


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

northeast said:


> Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth



I see the Wynne road "affordable" development linked into the article is for those on £44.000

This the Council say constitute affordable housing. Shows how idea of affordable housing has become meaningless. Nothing against people on that income but shows how, in reality, unaffordable London has become.

Also these are for single people. So idea of mixed communities has been ditched as well.

If I was Council PR department I wouldn't put this up on Council website. It's a mockery of what affordable housing should be.

Love Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

Imo if you are on £44.000 the housing market should be able to give you an "affordable" choice. Not depend on so called discounted housing.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

I dropped into the Tate Britain today. They have very interesting free temporary exhibition of Afro Caribbean photographers on from 60s to late 70s. Some of Brixton. Well worth a look.

Demo outside Brixton Library 1972

Off the Pigs. Yes please.

Stan Firm inna Inglan: Black Diaspora in London, 1960-70s - Spotlights at Tate Britain | Tate


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

Few more photos. From south London. 

Anti racist demo. Skinheads were not racist. I was chatting to an old guy. He was a skinhead then. Said they were into Ska. He got on well with the black guys on his estate.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

Review of exhibition: 

The story of the British Black Panthers through race, politics, love and power


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Anti racist demo. Skinheads were not racist. I was chatting to an old guy. He was a skinhead then. Said they were into Ska. He got on well with the black guys on his estate.


I would be caution romanticising skinheads however. I lived in Manchester in the 70s where they were more noted for "Paki bashing" and "Queer Bashing".
I guess gays and Asians were perceived as weak as well as "alien".

Really (IMHO) the whole skinhead thing is to do with what happens when people behave in a large group - where a perfectly innocuous person could become a murderer in a twinkling of an eye.

As we read every day in the Evening Standard regarding gang culture.

Interesting photos by the way.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)

Any idea what this was all about? It was taking place around 8pm last night opp the tube.


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Any idea what this was all about? It was taking place around 8pm last night opp the tube.
> View attachment 108008


I don't KNOW - but at a guess it could be Lambeth for Europe who seem to have adopted Helen Hayes as their "community champion" for Brixton - which is a bit rough on the Greens and Lib Dems (and possibly the Chinese Plumber). Still she is the most unequivocally pro EU Labour candidate in Lambeth.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 30, 2017)

I guess they pick whoever they think is most likely to win out of the pro EU candidates.  Although tbh it seems pointless them saying much outside of Vauxhall.


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I would be caution romanticising skinheads however. I lived in Manchester in the 70s where they were more noted for "Paki bashing" and "Queer Bashing".
> I guess gays and Asians were perceived as weak as well as "alien".
> 
> Really (IMHO) the whole skinhead thing is to do with what happens when people behave in a large group - where a perfectly innocuous person could become a murderer in a twinkling of an eye.
> ...



The Skinhead subculture is complicated. A good film on this is Shane Meadows film This is England.

This Is England - Wikipedia




> This Is England is a 2006 British drama film written and directed by Shane Meadows. The story centres on young skinheads in England in 1983. The film illustrates how their subculture, which has its roots in 1960s West Indies culture, especially ska, soul, and reggae music,[4][5] became adopted by the far-right, especially white nationalists and white supremacists, which led to divisions within the skinhead scene. The film's title is a direct reference to a scene where the character Combo explains his nationalist views using the phrase "this is England" during his speech.



Based on his early life.

The guy I mentioned in my post had similar experience. He grew up on North London estate. Where he still lives. Born and bred white Londoner. He was descended from Irish who came here to build the railway stations in Victorian times. Ending up never going back. Post war the poor housing they lived in was demolished and they got housing in the new estates. Then came Windrush and Afro Carribbean people on the estate. He was a Skinhead. He liked the clothes. He is big on music. Ska etc. I asked him about NF. He had no time for them. They came along later. On his Estate they didn't get anywhere. So Skinhead subculture could go one way or the other. His long term partner is Black. He goes to Carribbean with her to visit relatives. Loves it.

So stereotype of Skinheads all being racist or all white born and bred Londoners being racist is not necessarily correct.

I'm usually wary around older born and bred Londoners. Ive worked with him several times so got to know him.He is old school ducking and diving Londoner who talks and acts like one but who also interested in other people's culture and history. Not a racist in any way.

It's not a matter of being romantic. The question I have is why some people of his generation aren't racist but some are.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I would be caution romanticising skinheads however. I lived in Manchester in the 70s where they were more noted for "Paki bashing" and "Queer Bashing".
> I guess gays and Asians were perceived as weak as well as "alien".
> 
> Really (IMHO) the whole skinhead thing is to do with what happens when people behave in a large group - where a perfectly innocuous person could become a murderer in a twinkling of an eye.
> ...


I saw quite a bit of similar trouble growing up in Shepherd's Bush.
Skinheads with massive Alsatians.  Some of them used to beat up the family in our local corner shop.  I know they weren't all racist, just some.
I had hoped that we were done with it all.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2017)

Gramsci  I know there was this "Specials" type culture - particularly out of London - one of black white integration in the face of hopeless jobless Thatcherism etc. But Skinhead collective behaviour also had its down side - as Lizzy Mac mentioned there was group bullying of minorities as well as violence.

There seems to be a whole branch of sociology devoted to studying how groups and crowds behave in a more extreme ways.
I was not suggesting skinhead violence had returned - rather drawing a comparison between skinhead violence of years ago with the current spate of gang related violence, which seems to be around black youths being forced into gangs which intimidate and attack individuals singled out as being in the wrong group - often leading to fatal attacks.

Interestingly this type of situation seems to go along with a very "born again Christian" response. There are memoirs of American evangelists going back to the 1950s of people working to convert gang members - or being converted gang members. In Brixton Pastor Mimi from Angel Town has been influential in the local community around this issue.

I guess what I'm saying about the problem of violence in youth subculture is that apart from ASBOs there has always been an attempt by evangelicals to focus on transforming anti social behaviour. Of course to some extent people grow out of this delinquent behaviour - especially skinheads who could after all grow their hair back if they felt more integrated into society.


----------



## phillm (May 31, 2017)

northeast said:


> Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth



It looks ....really shit.....I can only surmise it was cheap ....oh shit ...expensive and looks shit ...not a good look.


----------



## phillm (May 31, 2017)

northeast said:


> Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth



Why don't you post a few random things to put folk off the scent.


----------



## phillm (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Any idea what this was all about? It was taking place around 8pm last night opp the tube.
> 
> View attachment 108008



It's the Provisional wing of the Remainers preparing for armed struggle to remain in the EU , albeit very fluffily.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

northeast said:


> Town hall is on  track.. shiny hew offices here they come Love Lambeth


I thought it was £50m? 
Muse submits £50m Lambeth town hall scheme |  Construction Enquirer


----------



## phillm (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> I thought it was £50m?
> Muse submits £50m Lambeth town hall scheme |  Construction Enquirer



well spotted - they should surcharge the councillors Ted Knight stylee for the difference. Or knock the VAT off for cash.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2017)

phillm said:


> well spotted - they should surcharge the councillors Ted Knight stylee for the difference. Or knock the VAT off for cash.


Ahem - councils as "agencies of government" do not pay VAT.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

Sad scenes on Station Road. 







Devastating fire hits Unity Unisex Salon in Brixton Station Road


----------



## northeast (May 31, 2017)

phillm said:


> Why don't you post a few random things to put folk off the scent.


I mistakenly thought people on here would find it interesting (and possibly entertaining) by pointing out the fact council had just updated the PR spin on one of the biggest developments in middle of Brixton. Feel free to push me to more suitable site...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci  I know there was this "Specials" type culture - particularly out of London - one of black white integration in the face of hopeless jobless Thatcherism etc. But Skinhead collective behaviour also had its down side - as Lizzy Mac mentioned there was group bullying of minorities as well as violence.
> 
> There seems to be a whole branch of sociology devoted to studying how groups and crowds behave in a more extreme ways.
> I was not suggesting skinhead violence had returned - rather drawing a comparison between skinhead violence of years ago with the current spate of gang related violence, which seems to be around black youths being forced into gangs which intimidate and attack individuals singled out as being in the wrong group - often leading to fatal attacks.
> ...



We are going to have to disagree on this. I don't think a comparison with recent gang violence and Skinhead subculture is valid. Skinhead subculture related to the earlier Mods has long history from 60s to late 70s. It has a mixed history. My friend was Skinhead in 60s. It was Skinhead reincarnation in late 70s where far right infiltrated some of it that led to overt racism. Even then some skinheads contested this.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: 
Brixton news, rumours and general chat - June 2017


----------

